

Annotated source is not documentation - thibaultj
http://jehaisleprintemps.net/blog/en/2013/03/20/annotated-source/

======
knkella
Tutorials are good for beginners, but with experience a developer should be
able to follow the annotated (auto- generated) documentation.

I use ruby, and for many gems there are no real tutorials, except for a short
introduction on their usage. And I think even then it is pretty easy to follow
the annotated-docs.

